# How Many Buildings 50 Storeys Over are there in the world?



## Indigoman (Sep 6, 2005)

According to emporis there are: 7 Complete, 1 U/C, 8 Approved, 5 Proposed in Toronto.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

I found 50 completed in Chicago, 8 U/C, and 9 Proposed. I didn't count all the approved ones.

What's the city's deal with 49 story buildings?? There were 11 buildings that were 49 stories, you'd think they'd just wanna go to the happy 50 floor mark...


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

New York currently has 64 buildings with 50+ floors. 8 are under construction and 17 proposed according to Skyscraperpage.com.
As for 49 floors I counted 10 in New York so it's not just Chicago.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

German cities seem to be boring for a skyscraper enthusiast in this regard. Frankfurt is the only german city with buildings higher than 50 storeys (according to emporis: 4 completed, 2 approved).


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

It's height that matters anyway, not floors. You can have two skyscrapers both with 40 floors but with completely different heights.

It would be more interesting to list the number of sckyscrapers taller than 150 meters in each city.


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

^ yeah but we've done that time and time again.

It's interesting to see how many floors you can get in buildings. I don't find it any less relevant the amount of floor space you get into buildings compared to how tall they rise.


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

According to Emporis:http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/ci/bo/?id=101300

HK Island: 51 over 50 storeys that are completed/Under construction

Kowloon: 68 Completed/Under Construction

New territories: 85 Completed/Under Construction

Total for Hong Kong is 204 buildings that are currently completed or U/C over 50 storeys, not including buildings that are approved and proposed.


----------



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)

11 completed, 6 under construction in Tokyo

BTW, the tallest building (243m) has only 48 floors, while 38th tallest (165m) has 50 floors.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

The only building in Michigan that is over 50 floors is the Marriott Ren Cen.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Chicagoago said:


> yeah but we've done that time and time again.


Where is the thread?


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

According to Emporis:

*585* buildings with 50 and more floors constructed in whole world;
*276* - under construction;
*207* - approved.

Crazy numbers - imagine all of this in one city - Earth would sink there


----------



## Cunning Linguist (Apr 27, 2006)

Total for Hong Kong is 204 buildings

Total for the world is 585


So we have over a third of all the 50+ storey buildings in the world?


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Don't use Emporis as a source - it's way off.


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

Cunning Linguist said:


> Total for Hong Kong is 204 buildings
> 
> Total for the world is 585
> 
> ...


Having a lot of residential buildings will do that. Residentials tend to have higher floor counts than office buildings.


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

Miami Area (counting immediate suburbs, yes there are 50+ story buildings in Miami suburbs)
Completed: 4
U/C: 9
Appr/Prop: 47


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

NONE


----------



## huahuahua_321 (Feb 12, 2006)

Brazil has just Mirante do Vale in São Paulo... because of the construction restrictions... =(

Height (struct.) 170 m 558 ft 
Floors (OG) 51 
Construction end 1960


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

I bet if you combine Hong Kong, Chicago, NYC, Shanghai and Dubai you'll probably have at least 70+% of the worlds 50 floorers.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

houston has 12
dallas has 10


----------



## bustero (Dec 20, 2004)

Are we counting basements? These are ussually counted in floor counts that's why in the end height matters. The difference between a 50 story residential and a 50 story office in Manila exceeds 40 meteres.

Metromanila has 8 existing. Lots of proposed but who knows. Under construction right now at least half a dozen. And yes there's bunch of them at teh 49 level too, most likely to do with regulations for safety that change when you go up over 50. Notice you won't find too many buildings at 50 alone. Every building over 50 stories here is around 54 or 55. There are some economics involved dictated by the codes, most likely fire/ safety/ mobility.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Unsing said:


> 11 completed, 6 under construction in Tokyo
> 
> BTW, the tallest building (243m) has only 48 floors, while 38th tallest (165m) has 50 floors.


That's exactly why I said it would be beter to have a thread based on height (e.g.: skyscrapers taller than 150 meters) rather than the number of floors.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

How about these for statistics. The UK (this will make you laugh)

*Completed* = 1 (London)

... It gets a little better though 

*Proposed* = London (8), Manchester (2), Glasgow (2), Birmingham (1), Leeds (1), Liverpool (1) - And Dublin also has 1.


----------



## sogod (Jul 12, 2004)

staff said:


> Don't use Emporis as a source - it's way off.


Well, what do you suggest then?


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

I think Minneapolis has 3
I think Manila has 5ish, not sure at all though.


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

brisavoine said:


> You can have two skyscrapers both with 40 floors but with completely different heights.


Yeh, check this out - the tallest and shortest buildings in the world with 30 storeys (an extreme example I know):

Carlton Towers Apartments, New York - 30 storeys & 76 metres
Al Faisaliyah Centre, Riyadh - 30 storeys & 267 metres 

Even though they both have the same number of storeys, one is more than 3 times taller than the other!!! 



bustero said:


> Are we counting basements? These are ussually counted in floor counts that's why in the end height matters


No they aren't. Not on Emporis anyway. 



bustero said:


> And yes there's bunch of them at teh 49 level too, most likely to do with regulations for safety that change when you go up over 50. Notice you won't find too many buildings at 50 alone.


That might be true but according to Emporis there are 109 buildings in the world with exactly 50 floors but only 56 buildings with exactly 49 floors.


----------



## bustero (Dec 20, 2004)

^^interesting but I guess it would depend on the localle as codes would differ as to location, be interesting to correlate the 50 ones as to where they are, I would guess that they're clumped around a few markets. For the 49 ones, this (emporis count) may be a bit small, Manila alone has probably at least half a dozen of them, and this is of the top of my head from the buildings I know, not the official count. 

Anyway I think one lesson we can clearly learn is that floor numbers are not neccesarily indicative of great height! (seriously 76m over 30 floors is just 2.5 per floor slab to slab - the clearance must be 2.4 on .1 slab ! - a bit en vogue in the 60's and 70's)


----------

